# ISS - ISS Group



## djones (30 October 2006)

Hi All,
Long time reader, first time poster. Suprised noone here has caught onto ISS yet. Theres a lot of details on this but no need to repost them, read them here and let me know what your opinions on this software stock are:

http://www.sharetrader.co.nz/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=22298&whichpage=1

Happy Trading!
 - Duncan

Currently trading at 21.5c


----------



## djones (2 November 2006)

*Re: ISS - ISS Group Limited*

Up 21% since the post above, and record volumes going through. I strongly reccomend you have a look into this company whose quarterly result shows a very strong increase in cash reserves and revenue.

Currently trading at: 26c

Credit for this find goes to: davidrob and evedder of sharetrader.co.nz


----------



## --B-- (27 June 2007)

*Re: ISS - ISS Group Limited*

these are on the up and up at the moment..

i got them at 21.5c and currently trading at 52c so im quite happy.

is anyone else holding?


----------



## ta2693 (27 June 2007)

*Re: ISS - ISS Group Limited*



--B-- said:


> these are on the up and up at the moment..
> 
> i got them at 21.5c and currently trading at 52c so im quite happy.
> 
> is anyone else holding?




It looks good for me. Although not very good. I am holding it to diversify my portfolio and consider it a long term holding.


----------



## moneymajix (28 June 2007)

*Re: ISS - ISS Group Limited*

Up again today to 58c (over 11%)

Trading Halt

Anyone know the possible reason for the trading halt?


----------



## --B-- (28 June 2007)

*Re: ISS - ISS Group Limited*

yeah interesting... however ive really got no idea why they've decided to call this trading halt.. good news i hope..


----------



## ta2693 (29 June 2007)

*Re: ISS - ISS Group Limited*

http://www.australianit.news.com.au/story/0,24897,21733883-16123,00.html
ISS's competitor mincom was taken over by a US private equity at 315m.
ISS market cap is only 39m. 
They are basically doing the same business and in similar market position.
39m market cap compared with his competitor can not be justified. I think ISS at least worth 150m. (half of his competitor's market cap)

That maybe the reason. 

what do you think?


----------



## ta2693 (4 July 2007)

*Re: ISS - ISS Group Limited*

why everyone just be silent about this gem. 
I do not use ISS product,but I think because they can sell their products to big material company such as BHP RIO, FMG.STO, WPL They are supposed to have a very strong position in application software for oil, gas and mineral processing industry.
Does anyone here have knowledge to compare the Mincom and ISS' products?
http://www.mincom.com/solutions/minescape/#
http://www.issgroup.com.au/PRODUCTS/Overview/tabid/64/Default.aspx
I think they are very similar. and ISS could develop something similar to Minicom with no difficulty. besides ISS have already built the channel to sell its products. It could be a very strong competitor to Minicom.
Why Minicom could be sold at 315m whereas ISS are just valued 39m?


----------



## ta2693 (16 July 2007)

*Re: ISS - ISS Group Limited*

It performs very strong recently. Is anyone here interested in this share? I do not have more to add up so far. But I am surprised  about no comments about this one here.


----------



## --B-- (16 July 2007)

*Re: ISS - ISS Group Limited*

i agree with you there ta. i really dont know why this is performing so strongly lately and ive just been sitting quietly watching the price go up and up.


----------



## --B-- (16 July 2007)

*Re: ISS - ISS Group Limited*

actually ISS recently announced a contract with a Saudi firm however from my brief read of the announcement it didnt appear to be too lucrative in terms of cash inflow.


----------



## robusta (11 October 2010)

Interesting company, I like the sp and ROE but not sure if they have a competitive advantage. They seem to have some decent contracts with big mining companies but not much growth on the horizon. I guess one more for the watch list until they tick all the boxes.


----------



## robusta (19 January 2011)

robusta said:


> Interesting company, I like the sp and ROE but not sure if they have a competitive advantage. They seem to have some decent contracts with big mining companies but not much growth on the horizon. I guess one more for the watch list until they tick all the boxes.




Announcement yesterday re new work for ISS

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110118/pdf/41w7cdr0j4nq5s.pdf


This was enough for me to dip my toe in the water and buy some @ $0.16

ISS has a market cap of ~ $22 million with working capital of ~ $7mil. Revenue for 09/10 was ~ $18 mil, NPAT $3640000. ISS has no debt.

The company is currently conducting a share buy back that should buy ~ 12.5% of the shares on issue.

The returns for ISS have been very lumpy to date but my view is this should smoothe out as more projects come on line.

ROE is fairly good at the moment at ~ 30% but I would expect to see this increased in the future.

This stock does have fairly low liquidity so I will be watching closely. I also like the policy of quartely announcements.


----------



## robusta (10 February 2011)

Q2 results out today and IMO fairly solid result. ISS turned a Q1 loss in to a modest profit for H1 2011. 

Returns are still lumpy but I like the ability of ISS to retain and maximise returns from existing customers - would like them to win some more customers however.

Looks like the board will pay a interem dividend I would like this to be conservate and would favour a resumption of the share buy back.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110210/pdf/41wptfhk79pzw0.pdf


----------



## robusta (1 March 2011)

CEO Richard Pang on BRR recently.

http://www.brr.com.au/event/76680/partner/asx

Nothing for me to do except collect dividend and wait for Q3 and Q4 results.


----------



## robusta (29 March 2011)

Nice to see the share buy back start up again. 

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110329/pdf/41xql52v485mnk.pdf


----------



## FrontRunner (8 March 2013)

*ISS - ISS Group Ltd*

Is anyone looking at this microcap?

Recent announcement of new $2.8m contract over 5 years. No price movement today though! Any thoughts? Looks undervalued


----------



## System (17 August 2013)

On August 9th, 2013, ISS Group Limited (ISS) was delisted from the ASX following the merger by scheme of arrangement with P2ES Holdings Inc.


----------

